# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  roof extenda brackets

## Yeeha88

hey guys just seeing if anyone has any information on those roof extenda brackets whether or not they can be used on a steel frame house? or have a method they use like battening out the steel with timber?

----------


## METRIX

https://www.roofextenda.com.au/gen_contact.php

----------


## Moondog55

This question has been asked a few times before. 
There is now a note on the website that they are only engineered and specified for use with wooden framed [ timber] buildings

----------

